# McClelland 2020 Bulk mature cake Mix



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

fer shizzle!! My new favorite...actually my first favorite!!! 
I am new enough that I can't distinguish all the various tobacco types and how they affect a blend but this is the first tobacco that I have tried that has made me truly take note and think "self, get more of this."

The smoke was easy to light and puff, got some cream hints with what I think is a medium-full burly-ish base and some peppers sprinkled in. Nothing too hot but just a nice white-spice. And this is the first tobacco that I've had that didn't take until the last 1/4 of the bowl to star showing it's colors and flavor. I was enjoying this from right after the 2nd light. Up until now most of the tobac's I've tried have been, well.....fine. No big deal, so what, not bad, etc, until this 2020 mix.

Not much of a review, but just my observations. I have had 3 bowls of this over 2 days and my reaction is the same each time. BTW this is from one of the 1 oz sampler packs that I got from SmokingPipes.

Anyone else tried this? I searched but got no reviews here on CS


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

It's now on my list...once i need some more  thanks for the words.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

well, I got more alright. Almost finished my sampler...been compring to others in the McC sampler like 5110 English Full, Coyote Mix, Cyprian Mix, etxc, and I still like this very much. Now I am picking up more juicy citrus along with the other flavors. And that citrus is sweet and long lasting in my mouth. I dunno if others will dig that, but i do. I almost find myself drooling about an hour later, but this does not seem to affect my taste for food or drink.

Anyway, Mikes Cigars got me an lb for $28 (along with my Stonehaven sample)...tried it and it's just the same as the McC sampler, only more moist. Taking 2 oz out and sealing the rest up.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mr EvanS sent me a sample of this. Thank you Evan. I smoked this in a light cavendish pipe, a VA pipe and a couple of all-purpose cobs. It was also the only thing I smoked from the time I opened the bag until it was gone. I say this is a typical McClelland VA based tobacco, broken flake. Its hard, difficult to rub out, burns hot and is very light on the flavor  It worked best in the cob, slightly moist and ground almost to a powdery fineness. At one point I actually caught hints of latakia flavor. Tasted like syrian.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I just had a couple of bowls of this yesterday. I got samplers from both EvanS and Tzilt. I have to say that I really enjoy this blend. It's a no nonsense tobacco tasting blend. It is very light on the latikia both in taste and in room note which suits me just fine. Very cool and even burning as well.

I give this one a :tu.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I love this stuff. To me it tastes super sweet. It reminds me of burnt cookies. Go figure.


----------

